
USPS Plans to Slash Hours at Many Post Offices, Hoping to Save a Buck - awoodbeck
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxq47q/usps-plans-to-slash-hours-at-many-post-offices-hoping-to-save-a-buck
======
supernova87a
USPS should be making every effort in such a crisis to _expand_ the number of
things it does for the community, not decrease them. How about, neighborhood
banking services, ID verification, government benefits administration, etc? A
whole slew of services that they could be the local outpost for -- in every
single town in the US?

Unfortunately, the same Congress calling them to task are the ones tying their
hands from being able to innovate what they do in this changing world. And
produces a dysfunctional, costs-go-to-the-consumer mentality that is destined
a slow painful death.

~~~
inetsee
I have often thought that USPS has missed a great opportunity to provide a
valuable service and make money while doing it.

I'm thinking about a webmail service with verified email addresses. You go the
a local post office with a government issued picture ID, they give you an
email address with a name based on you real name (with possibly some variation
because of name collisions) with "usps" as part of the domain name. People
receiving email from these addresses can have somewhat increased confidence
that the email they're getting is, in fact, from someone they actually know.

~~~
gowld
Valuable to whom? I can't remember ever getting an email impersonating someone
I know _via a legitimate From header with the same name as someone I know_.

~~~
TylerE
That is trivially easy to do with a little social engineering. Contact lists
are stolen all the time

------
amiantos
It’s great to see how easy it is for bad actors to undermine the institutions
Americans depend on. And by great, I mean absolutely awful. I hope that going
forward governments are better about drafting legislation that doesn’t allow
one person to slowly dismantle everything according to their whims.

I assume this is partly why my BarkBox shipment from USPS, which used to
arrive in days, has now been stuck in transit for over two weeks. Bark says
it’s because of COVID, but based on the news coming out about USPS, seems more
like it’s conservatives trying to dismantle the post office.

------
dzonga
americans, this is the time to ring up your legislators. elections will be
stolen | rigged in broad daylight. first the president says mail in votes
results in voter fraud. appoints a postmaster general that will do his
bidding. then consider the legislation passed by R, to get USPS to lose money.
once again, Fascism comes draped in an american flag carrying a bible.
Remember people are already getting snatched off the streets - only the
beginning.

------
m0zg
Still subsidizing Amazon though? Cool.

